# ITIN for a Filipina Wife...



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, it is back to square one...unless someone here on this forum has any additional suggestions, comments or ideas.

To bring everyone up to date and after all of the assistance I have received so far from other members of this forum, (thanks to Jet Lag, c_acton98 and Mcalleyboy), I think I may have just moved into the area of being the Philippines leading expert on how to get an ITIN without actually accomplishing anything!

Here is what I have found out so far and verified with personal conversations with IRS Officials:

If anyone, foreign or domestic, is NOT eligible to receive a US Social Security Number from the United States Social Security Administration, they must instead apply for and receive an ITIN from the IRS.

You must apply for an ITIN, (Individual Tax Identification Number), directly from the IRS. This process cannot be done over the internet or by telephone, (according to the IRS Official I spoke with).

There are only three international IRS Offices...all of which are located in Europe, ie: London, Frankfurt and Paris.

You are required to personally visit an authorized IRS Office...OR...an authorized and designated IRS Field Agent.

In other countries that do not have an actual office, the IRS has designated field agents. The Philippines is one such country. There are three authorized field agents located here in the Philippines as listed on the official IRS website, (Acceptance Agents - Philippines). One is located in Dumaquete City, (Robert L. Wolff); one in Angeles City, (Jim Boyd); and one in Ermita, Metro Manila; (Michael Miller Brown).

Herein lies the problem...for more than a month and a half I have been trying to contact these agents without success. Calling, emailing, texting, visiting their offices, etc...nothing seems to work!

I am being required by the VA to submit an application to them as quickly as possible for additional earned benefits as a disabled veteran. I am already eligible for these benefits...I just need to formally submit the application to them in order to receive the benefits. The document is required to contain both my Social Security Number as well as my wife's ITIN. But I am stuck in limbo because I cannot get anyone to assist me in actually getting an ITIN for my wife.

I can't waste the time or the money to travel all the way back to the US just to do this seemingly simple task...I can't do it over the phone...I can't do it over the internet...

Because of my current back disability and subsequent surgery, I cannot fly that long without being able to lay flat...which means purchasing a very expensive First Class or Business Class airline seat. The cost would be astronomical and it would take more than a year of these additional benefits to offset the cost of flying back to the US to visit an IRS Office, taxi, hotel, meals and return travel.

The down side is that the additional benefits amount to a significant amount that I cannot ignore.

Has anyone here on this Forum ever applied for and received a US ITIN from the IRS while living here in the Philippines? If so, can you share your story, success or failures?

I am at my wits end trying to get this done. I have spent literally hundreds of dollars in long distance telephone calls to the US and to the IRS International Office in London without help and I cannot contact these three IRS agents assigned to the Philippines because they don't seem to exist...they do not answer their phones, they do not respond to email and they are not ever in their offices!

Does anyone here know these three guys, (listed above)? Has anyone ever done business with them before? Does anyone know another way to contact them? Because according to the IRS, they are all three still actively listed with the IRS as authorized agents to the Philippines.

In the mean time, I am stuck in limbo...missing out on a nice big chuck of earned disability benefits that I cannot receive until I accomplish the task of getting my wife an ITIN!

As always...any assistance or help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I applied for my wife's ITIN earlier this month when we filed our 1st joint income tax return. We applied by mail to the IRS(actually sent via LBC and have received confirmation of receipt by IRS on 15 Jun). You need the Fm 7 which you can get online plus the documents listed prove foreign citizenship. We got a red ribbon copy of her passport. We are waiting for the issuance of the ITIN(probably 6 weeks)


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Instructions/form to apply for ITIN's via mail.

Form W-7, Application for IRS Individual Taxpayer Identification Number

Read this if you are Ret-Mil.

Update to the Instructions for Form W-7 and ITIN Processing Time -- 22-MAY-2015


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I am being required by the VA to submit an application to them as quickly as possible for additional earned benefits as a disabled veteran. I am already eligible for these benefits...I just need to formally submit the application to them in order to receive the benefits. The document is required to contain both my Social Security Number as well as my wife's ITIN. But I am stuck in limbo because I cannot get anyone to assist me in actually getting an ITIN for my wife.


Enter "Awaiting ITIN" where it's required on The VA Forms. Attach a letter explaining ITIN application has been submitted or in any available remarks section.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

I obtained an ITIN for my Filipina wife while living in Malaysia (pre-2013).
The ITIN procedures have apparently changed a bit in 2013.

Here is a link to the IRS discussing the use of a W-7 when obtaining an ITIN while abroad.
Obtaining an ITIN from Abroad


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I applied for my wife's ITIN just a couple of weeks ago as I was amending my tax filing for the last two years. I went to the RAO Angeles  on McArthur highway. The girl that accepts the applications is there Mon-Fri 1130-1330. She was very professional and took all of my paperwork, helped fill out the forms for the wife, had to make some copies of IDs, passports, and they mailed it off to the IRS. The cost was about 2600p for both tax filings total. The girl (Leony) also has a system to keep track of each application and can follow up with the IRS to ensure that there are no issues. She also told us that it would take us 7-8 weeks to receive our Joint Tax Return (hard check) along with my wife's ITIN. She said that sometimes the ITIN comes in the mail second.

It took us about 10 minutes to fill out all necessary paperwork. She fielded several calls from veterans in the same boat (amending tax returns and filing W7s for the filipina spouse ITINs). 

A trip up to Angeles may be in order to square this away. Try to contact Leony at the email on their web page or by phone during the times I listed above.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Here is the list of the authorized agents who can assist you for the itin and theres one in Dumaguete

Acceptance Agents - Philippines


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

Please excuse my ignorance. I've lived in the Philippines for 8.5 years and never heard of an ITIN before reading this blog. I acquired a Filipina wife in 2014 and a child in 2015. I am retired military (not disabled) and drawing Social Security. Could you give me the basics? What is the purpose of this enrollment? Who needs this?


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Your child should be able to get a social security number, but your wife will need an ITIN (International Tax ID Number) to be able to claim her on your US Income Tax return as a dependent And file jointly-married. Without it, IRS will reject it And your filing married status from my own painful experience. And when I did file for it, using FEDEX from here to there (PI) and then back to US-IRS, They doggone Lost It! Anyway, from on here the posts, sounds like good solid ways to file for it there. If not already done so, file for your child as US citizen and SSN at the embassy as I understand it, as need that for your dependents on your form 1040 as well. My wife is now here in WA state with me; so, the ITIN in long run is no matter since she now has a SSN w/ Green card and we are now back in Uncle Sam's good graces. Once she gets citizenship next yr or so and I retire, we'll move back, but Uncle Sam ALWAYS wants And gets his money.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The easiest way to get an ITIN is when you file your taxes submit a w7 with it they rest is easy just wait and you will have her an ITIN.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

c_acton98 said:


> The easiest way to get an ITIN is when you file your taxes submit a w7 with it they rest is easy just wait and you will have her an ITIN.


And that is the perfect solution /answer! You would Think the IRS,employee would've told me that in 2011 when I called em! Arrrrgghhhhh


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Amended tax return*



Nickleback99 said:


> And that is the perfect solution /answer! You would Think the IRS,employee would've told me that in 2011 when I called em! Arrrrgghhhhh


I read in another forum that you can amend your tax returns, more work but could be allot of money. :fingerscrossed: The checked boxes are somewhat confusing though on the W-7 along with the notes.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

According to most comments posted here...it looks like my easiest option is to do it by mail...*WHICH* I was really trying to avoid since everyone agrees that the Philippine Postal System is extremely unreliable. So if I send the application to the US IRS, there is no way to be sure that they will even get it and if they do receive it, I may never get the reply from them...

It's either mail or travel all the way to Angeles City as jon1 suggested. Maybe I need to take a road trip!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Ram1957 said:


> Here is the list of the authorized agents who can assist you for the itin and theres one in Dumaguete
> 
> Acceptance Agents - Philippines




Ram1957...you may not have read my entire post above. I already know the names and contact information for these agents. The problem is, they do not seem to exist! I have tried for nearly two months now to contact them and they NEVER answer their phones, email and I have even visited two of the offices and found the doors locked and no lights on. These agent listings are useless if they are not available to assist anyone!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Reliable mail system in Manila*



Cebu Citizen said:


> According to most comments posted here...it looks like my easiest option is to do it by mail...*WHICH* I was really trying to avoid since everyone agrees that the Philippine Postal System is extremely unreliable. So if I send the application to the US IRS, there is no way to be sure that they will even get it and if they do receive it, I may never get the reply from them...
> 
> It's either mail or travel all the way to Angeles City as jon1 suggested. Maybe I need to take a road trip!


There must be some sort of reliable mail system in the area of Manila, I'm not familiar, I think that would be your next posting, reliable mail system in Manila and Paranaque, of course make sure to add the extra charges and that express fee that isn't listed on the form, make copies of the copies in case paperwork is missing or doesn't reach it's destination.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Cebu Citizen said:


> According to most comments posted here...it looks like my easiest option is to do it by mail...*WHICH* I was really trying to avoid since everyone agrees that the Philippine Postal System is extremely unreliable. So if I send the application to the US IRS, there is no way to be sure that they will even get it and if they do receive it, I may never get the reply from them...
> 
> It's either mail or travel all the way to Angeles City as jon1 suggested. Maybe I need to take a road trip!


As I stated earlier we sent our application via LBC not Philippine Post. It was tracked on their site, which included the date it was received by IRS and the name of the IRS representative that received it. Cost including red ribboned passport approx 2.5K php.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Ram1957...you may not have read my entire post above. I already know the names and contact information for these agents. The problem is, they do not seem to exist! I have tried for nearly two months now to contact them and they NEVER answer their phones, email and I have even visited two of the offices and found the doors locked and no lights on. These agent listings are useless if they are not available to assist anyone!


Sorry about that Cebu Citizen I didn't catch that part of the message. I did notice on the IRS website that one can apply to be one of those those agents. I wont be in Dumaguete until September but I'm think about looking into the agent requirements and see if I can get certified to do that. Seems the IRS would check to see if these agents are still active. But like any other agency they don't follow up very well. But if you don't pay your taxes they will be knocking on your door.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Since the IRS is important, I'd spend the extra cash and have it sent from a reliable source. Cebu your not a retired military guy? If so use RAO


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> It's either mail or travel all the way to Angeles City as jon1 suggested. Maybe I need to take a road trip!


Any FEDEX near you? - I used them to send an important document about 6 months ago to the states. Recipient received it within 2 days, tracking number showed where it was and they had to sign to get it. Cost was around $35


----------

